# Just saying howdy from Ten Thousand Islands!



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome! Hope to get down there in September. Love being able to get away from the crowds!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Saltwater Gamecock said:


> Been fishing down there for 12 yrs. going to look at a Mitzi 17 Tournament on Thursday for the inside when the wind keeps us from the outside. Seams like a good boat for the numbers. Nice to meet all y'all. See lots of info here.


Welcome! I grew up fishing the 10k and Glades. Do you spin fish, fly fish or both?


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome! We're glad you joined us!


----------

